# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  نرم‌افزار مجانی و متن باز

## SH.Daneshvar

سلام

دوستان من میخواستم اول این نکته ی مهم و اخلاقی رو بگم
درست ما می تونیم از نرم افزار کرک شده استفاده کنیم
اما سعی کنیم تا جایی که ممکن هست اگر مشابه مجانی دارند از اون ها استفاده کنیم
حداقل ما که خودمون برنامه نویس هستیم به حقوق برنامه نویس های دیگر
در هر جای دنیا احترام بگذاریم.

من در زیر لینک چندین نرم افزار مجانی رو گذاشتم که روزمره زیاد استفاده می کنیم.
من خودم از این نرم افزار استفاده میکنم.
هم سعی کنید دانلود و استفاده کنید.
هم به دیگران پیشنهاد کنید.
اگر سوالی هم باشه تا جایی که بلد باشم جواب میدم.

1.Firebird
http://www.ibphoenix.com
این یه شاهکار هست. من نزدیک به 2 سال هست که ازش استفاده میکنم
یه پایگاه اطلاعاتی(RDBMS) قوی, سبک, سریع, تاریخچه ی Firebird
میرسه به وقتی که InterBase 6.5 از طرف Borland متن باز اعلام شد.
تیمی به نام IBPhoenix اومدن و روی متن InterBase کار کردن و Firebird متولد شد
الان بعد از گذشت 4 سال از تولد Firebird ویرایش 2.0 اون موجود هست.
Firebird با اینتربیس Compatible هست و در Delphi به راحتی قابل استفاده.
در ضمن ویرایش Jaybird برای Java هم داره.
PHP رو هم پشتیبانی.
Solaris, MacOS, FreeBSD , Linux , Windows و سیستم عامل های زیادی رو پشتیبانی میکنه.
تیم IBPhoneix بسیار فعال هستن و خیلی زود dotNet Provider رو برای
dotNet 1 و dotNet 2 رو ساختن.
ODBC رو پشتیبانی میکنه.
و به تازگی که Oracle هم متن باز اعلام شد. محصولی جدیدی از IBPhoenix به عنوان
فایربیرد مد اوراکل با نام Fyracle دار تولید مکنه که این یکی دیگه یه شاهکار واقعی هست.
Unicode رو بسیار عالی پشتیبانی میکنه(مشکل مرتب شدن بر اساس حرف عربی نداره)
خیلی عالی هست.
اگر در قسمت پایگاه های اطلاعاتی قسمتی هم به Firebird اختصاص بدن مدیر محترم سایت
سعی میکنم سوالات دوستان رو تا جای که بنده حقیر میتونم جواب بدم.

2.Borland JBuilder 2005 Foundation
http://www.borland.com/downloads/download_jbuilder.html
لینک دقیق فایل هم :
ftp://ftpd.borland.com/download/jbui...nd_windows.zip

دو ستان میتونید نسخه ی مجانی JBuilder رو با نام Foundation به راحتی دانلود کنید
و استفاده کنید. 
دوستان من دیشب دانلودش کردم و به راحتی نصب شد و کار میکنه.

3. Open Office
http://www.openoffice.org
محصول مشترک Sun و Google که حتی در بعضی جاها از MS-Office هم قوی تر هست
بالاخره کاره Sun هستش دیگه.در ضمن مشکل دانلود نداره.
با فارسی هیچ مشکلی نداره.
فایل های MS-Office رو براحتی باز میکنه ویرایش میکنه و ذخیره میکنه.
امکانات جالبی مثل Export to PDF داره.
Excel PowerPoint Word Access البته با نام های دیگه ای همگی رو داره.
امکانات و نرم افزار های دیگه ای هم داره.

7 Zip .4
http://www.7-zip.org
به جای WinRA یا WinZIP
در ضمن 15 نوع قالب فایل های فشرد رو پشتیبانی مکنه
از جمله :
rar,zip,cab,tar,rpm و ...
این نرم افزار کوچک هم مجانی و هم متن باز هست
در ضمن زبان محیطش هم فارسی داره.
من تست کردم حتی از WinRAR هم فایل های کوچک تر تولید میکنه.

5. Free Download Manager
http://www.freedownloadmanager.org
یک نرم افزار برای مدیریت دانلود ها به جای نرم افزاری مثل GetRight و ...
مجانی هست, محیط فارسی هم داره , بسیار خوش دست و عالی
من خودم ازش راضی هستم
IE رو پشتیبانی مکنه البته من از Firefox استفاده میکنم و FlashGot که یک
Plugin برای Firefox هستش.

6.InnoSetup
http://www.innosetup.com
این برنامه برای ساخت Setup هست مجانی هست متن باز هم هست.
Tool's های زیادی برای کمک در ساخت Setup با این نرم افزار وجود داره
بسیار قوی و سبک.
در ضمن من خودم چند سال هست ازش استفاده میکنم
Setup فارسی هم با هاش میسازم.
و واقعا ازش راضی هستم.
در ضمن من فایل زبان فارسیش رو ساختم و اگر کسی سوالی داشت می تونم کمک شون کنم
حتم دانلود کنید پشیمون نمیشید.
Setup خیلی از نر افزار هایی که مبینید با همین ساختن.
بخصوص نرم افزار Delphi کار ها.

7.Gami Messenger
http://gaim.sourceforge.net
متن باز و مجانی هست. و برای کسانی که دنبال پروتکل مسنجرها هستن هم خوبه.
بروی Linux و ویندوز ویا Max OS و سیستم عامل های دیگه هم نصب میشه.
یه مسنجر قوی که امکان اتصال به Yahoo, MSN, ... به صورت همزمان داره
یعنی شما می تونید همزمان با 5 ID یاهو و 10 ID مسنجر MSN و یا ... متصل باشید
و به راحتی تمام ID هاتون رو مدیریت کنید.
Plugin های زیادی داره.
حتما استفاده کنید. بسیار خوش دست هست.

از تمامی دوستان عزیز تقاضا میکنم من رو در راه معرفی نرم‌افزار های مجانی و متن باز
برای گسترش فرهنگ نگه داشتن حقوق تولید کنندگان نرم‌افزار در تمام نقاط دنیا کمک کنند.

با تشکر.
یا حق.

----------


## babak869

با سلام به همه دوستان
اینم چند تا لینک مفید برای برنامه نویسان عزیز :

Jedi Component :
http://sourceforge.net/projects/jvcl
یک مجموعه بی نظیر از کامپوننت های کاربردی در دلفی   

Free Report :
http://www.Fast-Report.com
یک برنامه عالی برای تهیه گزارش گیری حرفه ای در دلفی

موفق باشید

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

دوست عزیز Fast-Rport بسیار عالی و قوی هست اما مجانی نیست.
لطفا نرم‌افزار های مجانی رو معرفی کنید.

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

JEDI مجموعه ی بسیار بزرگی از کامپوننت های قوی و جالب هست. که سعی در استفاده نکردن از
API ویندوز دارن. JEDI رو حتما امتحان کنید.

ToolBar2000
http://www.jrsoftware.org
یک کامپوننت ToolBar قوی برای Delphi من خودم از این استفاده میکنم.
از Delphi 5 تا Delphi 2006 و VCL.NET رو پشتیبانی میکنه.

در این سایت چیز های جالبی گیرتون میاد همشم مجانی و متن باز هست. حتما یه چرخی تو
سایت بزنید.

----------


## zehs_sha

متشکرم خیلی کار قشنگی انجام دادید .با تشکر

----------


## oxygenws

ممنون.
ضمنا، free download manager بازمتن نیست، و برای فایرفاکس هم پلاگین داره! اما من هم به هر حال از flashgot استفاده می کنم.

----------


## babak869

> دوست عزیز Fast-Rport بسیار عالی و قوی هست اما مجانی نیست.
> لطفا نرم‌افزار های مجانی رو معرفی کنید.


اگه دقت کنید من برنامه  Free Report  رو معرفی کردم نه  Fast report

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام

ممنون کار تون واقعا" زیباست
امید وارم ادامه پیدا کنه

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

ببخشید دوست عزیز
حق با شماست آخه من لینک Fast-Report رو دیدم.
 از تون ممنون هستم.
حتما Free Report رو دانلود میکنم.
بسیار عالی.
لینک دقیقتر Free-Report
http://www.fast-report.com/en/produc...cts.php?BID=27

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

دوست عزیز بیشتر هدف من و ما
معرفی نر‌م‌افزارهای مجانی هست تا متن باز
و بنده هم نگفتم که Free Download Manager متن باز هست.
در ضمن FlashGot کارش این هست که Firefox رو به یک Download Manager بیرونی
وصل کنه. و یکی از Download Manager هایی رو که میشناسه Free Download Manager هست
البته Free Download Manager خودش میتونه به Firefox وصل بشه اما استفاده از FlashGot
بهتر هست.

موفق باشید.
یا حق.

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

سلام دوستان.
اول این رو بگم.
یکی از اولین افرادی که سود برد خودم بودم.
راستش Free-Report رو دانلود کردم و خیلی خوب بود
به راحتی رو Delphi 2006 نصب شد و Demo هاش رو هم اجرا کردم و خوب بود.
در واقع Free-Report یجورایی همون Fast-Report هست.

دوستان من یه پیشنهاد جدید دارم.
راه اندازی یه تیم قوی برنامه نویسی. برای توسعه نرم‌افزارهای متن باز در ایران.
ما میتونیم نرم‌افزارهای و یا کامپوننت های متن باز رو که Base خوبی دارند رو توسعه بدیم
مثل کاری که خیلی از کمپانی های بزرگ دنیا انجام میدن. مثل IBPhoenix
ما هم میتونیم حتی رو موتور Firebird کار کنیم و اون رو ایرانی کنیم.

نمی‌خوام شعار بدم اما این روزا که همه‌ی دانشمندان و پژوهشگران ایرانی در هر جای دنیا
واسه ایران وطنمون دارن افتخار میارن
ما برنامه نویسا هم وظیفه داریم در رشته‌ی خودمون افتخار بیاریم.
چه اشکالی داره روسیه ای ها از کامپوننت های ایرانی استفاده کنند.
چرا ما از Fast-Report ویا Free-Report روسیه ای ها استفاده کنیم.
ما نباید مثل چینی ها دزد نرم‌افزار و سورس باشیم.

اگر مطلع باشد طبق قوانین License های متن باز با تغییر دادن درصد خاصی از متن یک نرم‌افزار
متن باز مثلا 20% اون, نرم‌افزار رو شما میتونید با نام خودتون توسعه بدین.

دوستان فقط باور کنید ما میتونیم.

از این که حرف‌های من رو خوندید متشکرم.

به قول امضای یکی از دوستان توی همین سایت.

تو اگر برخیزی من اگر برخیزم همه بر میخیزند.
تو اگر بنشینی من اگر بنشینم  *چه کسی برخیزد ؟*

----------


## fixer2006

سلام، کار بسیار خوب و انجام دادید. متشکرم از سایت‌هایی که معرفی کردید. بقیه دوستان هم بیان. این انجمن حیفه که کم فعالیت باشه. 
Fixer

----------


## fixer2006

سلام، اینم چندتا سایت OpenSource.

1- freshmeat.net
2- osia.net.au
3- SourceForge.net

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

SourceForge فقط یه میزبان هست و نرم‌افزار ها و Component ها زیادی داره ولی
همه‌ی اونها مجانی نیست.

بهتر برای اینکه دوستان خسته و گیج نشن.
اسم نرم‌افزار‌های و جایی که بتونند Download کنند و مطالبی راجع بهش بخونند باشه
و خودتون هم یه توضیحی بدین در مورد نرم‌افزار و قابلیت های خاصش.

متشکرم.
یا حق.

----------


## oxygenws

FreeMind.
نرم افزاری برای مدیریت فکر!

----------


## oxygenws

این برنامه فوق العاده است، پایین گذاری این برنامه رو به هر فردی توصیه می کنم، واقعا برنامه لذت بخشی است، مخصوصا زمانی که در مقام یک "اسکیمو" قرار بگیرید و سرعت "زمان" رو زیاد کنید :)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/stellarium
به تصاویری که در سایت بالاگذاری شده بسنده نکنید، خودتون پیمایش رو شروع کنید و حالشو ببرید :)

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

BitDefender 8 Free
یک AntiVirus خوب و مجانی در ضمن Update هم میشه بدون مشکل.
البته قیمت نسخه کاملش هم زیاد نیست $24 البته این هم خیلی خوب هست.
البته من امروز چندتا AntiVirus مجانی دیگه هم Download کردم اون‌ها رو هم تست میکنم.
ببینم اون ها چه جوری هستن.
و درد اولین فرصت اون‌ها رو هم میزارم نا شما دوستان هم تستشون کنید
تا ببینیم کدومشون بهتر هست.

موفق باشید.
یا حق.

----------


## fixer2006

من یه جایی خوندم که مایکروسافت آنتی ویروس BitDefender را تائید کرده. حالا نمی‌دونم این مطلب چقدر صحت داره. اگر صحت داشته باشه حتماً آنتی ویروس خوبی هست.

Fixer

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

من خودم  BitDefender توی یه مقایسه AntiVirtus ها پیدا کردم
اونجا Norton و MacAfee و ... هم وجود داشتن که اولین اون ها BitDefender بود
6 MacAfee و 7 Norton بود از مزیتهاش گفتم که
1.بسیار سبک هست
2.استفاده ازش آسان هست
3.نسخه Free داره که قابلیت Update هم داره
4.قیمتش بسیار پایین هست و ارزش خرید رو داره.

----------


## babak869

یکی از مزیتهای فوق العاده  BitDefender  اینه که یک  Registry Tracer  بسیار قوی است و هر برنامه ای که بخواد رجیستری رو تغییر بده سریعا هشدار میده .منم شخصا از اون استفاده می کنم چون سیستم رو سنگین نمیکنه مثل نورتون و دردسر آپدیت نداره مثل مک آفی و ...
موفق باشید

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

Free ZoneAlarm
http://www.zonelabs.com/store/conten...=en&lid=nav_za
کمی سیستم رو سنگین میکنم اما امنیت سیستم رو تضمین میکنه.
بعد از کمی گشت و گذار دریافتم ZoneAlarm جز بهترین Firewall ها بخصوص برروی سیستم های
Desktop هست البته همینطور که گفتم کمی سیستم رو کند میکنه.
اگر شما بهترشو سراغ دارید خوشحال میشه معرفی کنید.

----------


## Ali_ix

احتمالا این از بدیهیاته و همه میشناسند:

FileZilla برای کار با FTP
http://filezilla.sourceforge.net/

----------


## Ali_ix

XnView برای کار با تصاویر و ... (مشابه ACDSee البته قدرتمندتر !)
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pierre.g/xnview/enhome.html

----------


## Ahmadgolagha

مرسی ، جالب بود

----------


## Cheetah

سلام
با اجازه!
اینم من اضافه میکنم:(فکر میکنم همه باهاش آشنا باشن!)
6.0 Kaspersky AntiVirus
http://www.kaspersky.com/productupda...pter=186435857

البته نسخه Pro که یک سری امکانات بیشتر میده مجانی نیست

----------


## Masoudxb

> سلام
> با اجازه!
> اینم من اضافه میکنم:(فکر میکنم همه باهاش آشنا باشن!)
> 6.0 Kaspersky AntiVirus
> http://www.kaspersky.com/productupda...pter=186435857
> 
> البته نسخه Pro که یک سری امکانات بیشتر میده مجانی نیست




دوست عزیز kaspersky مگه نسخه رایگان هم داره؟ اگه منظورت Trial هست ، کاملا با این قضیه فرق داره.

----------


## vahid4134

واقعا تاپیک جالبی بود (نمی دونم چه طور ندیده بودم) من هم چند تا نرم افزار معرفی می کنم امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره
 aptana استدیو  (یکی از قویترین ادیتورها که با ادیتور زند مقابله می کنه ) aptana.com
blender  نرم افزار سه بعدی سازی رقیب 3d max ( واقعا معرکست با پایتون نوشته شده) http://www.blender.org/

----------


## Mamdos

بلندر را حتماً نگاه کنید. شگفت‌انگیزه! باهاش چند تا فیلم کوتاه هم ساختن. دو تا از این فیلم‌ها با حمایت رسمی بنیاد بلندر ساخته شدن که آخریش Big Buck Bunny بود که همین چند هفته پیش منتشر شد. اولیش هم Elephants Dream بود که «اولین فیلم باز تاریخ» نامیده شد جرا که فقط با ابزارهای متن‌باز تولید شده بود و خودش هم محتوای آزاد است! پروژه‌ی جدیدشان هم یک بازی سه بعدی بر اساس شخصیت‌های Big Buck Bunny است.
بلندر جامعه‌ی خیلی فعالی هم دارد و یک ویکی‌کتاب مفصلی هم نوشته‌اند که نحوه‌ی کار با آن را برای تازه‌کارها تا حرفه‌ای‌ها یاد می‌دهد.
واسط کاربریش کمی عجیب است ولی خودشون می‌گن به محض این که حرفه‌ای شدید سرعتتان بسیار بیشتر از سرعت کار با نرم‌افزارهای مشابه مانند تری‌دی‌مکس خواهد بود و آرزو می‌کنید کاش واسط کاربری همه‌ی نرم‌افزارها این شکلی بود!

فقط چند تا آدم پایه می‌خواهد که واسط کاربری و راهنماهایش و این ویکی‌کتاب را به فارسی ترجمه کنند و/یا یک وب‌گاه فارسی برای بلندر راه بیندازند (یا یک بخش فارسی در وب‌گاه خود بلندر).

----------


## SalarSoft

*Nullsoft Scriptable Install System*
نرم افزاری open source برای ساخت setup در ویندوز

http://nsis.sourceforge.net/Main_Page
http://nsis.sourceforge.net/Download

Features:
Small overhead size
Compatible with all major Windows versions 
Unique compression methods 
Script based 
Multiple languages in one installer 
Many features and checks for the target system 
Custom dialogs and interfaces 
Plug-in system 
Support for web installation, file patching 
Project integration, different releases and automatic builds 
Easy and human readable file formats 
Portable Compiler 
...

----------


## vcldeveloper

> نرم افزاری open source برای ساخت setup در ویندوز


InnoSetup در صفحه اول تاپیک به اختصار معرفی شد، ولی حالا که بحث از نرم افزارهای Open-source ساخت Setup شد، حیفه که به InnoSetup و قابلیت هاش پرداخته نشه:
- پشتیبانی از Pascal Script
- پشتیبانی از راست-به-چپ
- پشتیبانی از زبان فارسی
- ارائه رابط کاربر گرافیکی (از طریق Add-on های مجانی)
- Form Designer برای ساخت فرم های جدید برای Setup (از طریق Add-on مجانی)
- پشتیبانی از Theme (از طریق Add-on مجانی)
- پشتیبانی از رمزنگاری فایل Setup
- پشتیبانی از انواع روش های فشرده سازی فایل ها
- پشتیبانی از پردازنده های 32 و 64 بیتی
- امکان تعریف انواع روش های نصب
- امکان Repair برنامه نصب شده (از طریق Add-on)
- امکان تعریف Task قبل و بعد از انجام کامپایل
- ارائه ویرایشگر متن با امکان دیباگ برای رفع اشکال اسکریپت های نوشته شده

*لینک سایت رسمی*
*

لیست Add-on های مفید*

Add-onهای مربوط به رابط گرافیکی کاربر:
ISTool


Inno Script Generator


ابزار طراحی فرم جدید:
Inno Form Designer


ابزار فراهم کردن امکان Repair برنامه نصب شده:
UnInsHS


ابزار فراهم کردن Theme برای Setup:
ISSkin




تصویر ضمیمه شده هم یکی از مراحل نصب یک برنامه فارسی را که با استفاده از InnoSetup تولید شده، نمایش می دهد.
Inno_Farsi.jpg

----------


## khadem1386

آیا  نرم افزار inno setupبدرد قول هایی مثل vb.net هم می خوره؟؟
ا

( اینکه می گم قول بخاطر اینکه یک ستاپ می سازه واسه نیم وجم برنامه  500 مگابایت ناقابل)

----------


## vcldeveloper

غول درسته، نه قول!
برای Inno Setup فرقی نمیکنه برنامه ایی که در بسته نرم افزاری استفاده می کنید، با چه زبانی نوشته شده باشه. پروژه های دات نت زیادی هستند که از InnoSetup استفاده می کنند.

----------


## vcldeveloper

*miladnoori67*، برنامه هایی که میزارید باید:

1- Open-Source باشند، نه صرفا مجانی.
2- توضیحات کافی ارائه کنید، نه یک جمله کوتاه.

----------


## sali444

ببخشید:


اپن سورس و مجانی دوتا چیز *متفاوتن*.

نه همه برنامه های رایگان اپن سورسن
و نه تمام برنامه های آپن سورس رایگان.

به قول *مهرزاد مقدس*: ما هنوز تفاوت های معنی در *free* و *open* رو درک نکریدم. چون یک معال درست واسش نداریم.

----------


## nice boy

Inkscape
  یک نرم افزار سطح بالاو حرفه‌ای پایدار و ویرایشگر گرافیکی برداری متن باز، با قابلیت هایی شبیه به Adobe Illustrator , Freehand , CorelDraw.
www.inkscape.org


    GIMP
  گیمپ یک نرم‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌افزا  ر متن‌باز، رایگان و چند سکویی برای ویرایش تصاویر و پرونده‌های ویدیوئی و ساخت تصاویر متحرک می‌باشد. این نرم‌افزار برای مواردی چون تغییر در رنگ‌ و اندازه‌ی تصاویر، ترکیب آن‌ها با یک‌دیگر، برداشتن قسمتی از تصویر، از بین بردن اعوجاج تصاویر، تبدیل قالب‌های آن‌ها و تهیه‌ی پویانمایی‌های ساده در قالب GIF مورد استفاده قرار می‌گیرد. 
چشم‌انداز تولید این نرم‌افزار تبدیل نمودن آن به یک ابزار پیشرفته‌ و قدرتمند گرافیکی برای ویرایش و خلق تصاویر بدیع ، ایجاد آیکون‌ها و نمادهای گرافیکی برای استفاده‌های گوناگون و است.
www.gimp.org

----------


## nice boy

Xampp
  زَمپ یک بسته‌ی نرم‌افزاری منتشرشده توسط آپاچی است که نصب بسیار ساده‌ای دارد و شامل MySQL, Perl, PHP و PHPMyAdmin نیز هست.
www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html

----------


## nice boy

Zekr
  ذکر یک نرم‌افزار جامع قرآنی است که به کاربران امکان مرور و جست‌و‌جو در قرآن را می‌دهد. این پروژه قرآنی، متن‌باز بوده، روی هر سیستم‌عاملی قابل اجرا می‌باشد و پاسخ‌گوی بسیاری از نیازهای کاربران است. این برنامه‌ی رومیزیِ رایگان، جهت خواندن متن قرآن، ترجمه، تلاوت آیات و جست‌و‌جو به‌کار می‌رود. نرم‌افزار ذکر با هدف استفاده‌ی هم‌زمان کاربر از چند ترجمه برای هر آیه تولید شده است. این نرم‌افزار با زبان جاوا و با استفاده از کتاب‌خانه‌ی گرافیکی SWT نوشته‌ شده‌است.
www.zekr.org

----------


## mosi_asgari

برای گرفتن source code نرم افزار ذکر می تونی کمکم کنی؟

من رفتم توی این آدرس :
http://sourceforge.net/projects/zekr/files/

بعد فلدر Zekr 0.7.1 را باز کردم اما source code برای ویندوز پیدا نکردم.

برای Mac و Linux هست اما اسمی با نام win یا windows نیست.

این فایل رو باید دانلود کنم ؟ zekr_0.7.1-1_i386.deb

پسوند deb یعنی چی؟

----------


## nice boy

> برای گرفتن source code نرم افزار ذکر می تونی کمکم کنی؟


من با زبان جاوا آشنایی ندارم و نمی دونم سورس اون رو با چه ابزاری میشه دید اما توی فایل ReadMe خود نرم افزار این توضیح داده شده
Original Zekr source code ([zekr]/dist/zekr-src.jar) and other artifacts
written by its author (*.vm, *.js, *.css, *.html, *.xslt, *.xml) are licensed
under GNU GPL v.2, which is available here: [zekr]/doc/zekr-license.txt.




> پسوند deb یعنی چی؟


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deb_%28file_format%29

البته قصد جسارت ندارم ولی فکر می کنم شما به جای اینکه جستجو کنی منتظری بقیه همه کارها رو انجام بدن :لبخند:

----------


## nice boy

Miro
  میرو که قبلاً با نام Democracy player یا DVT شناخته می‌شد، نرم‌افزاری است برای تلویزیون اینترنتی که توسط Participatory Culture Foundation یا PCF توسعه یافته است. این نرم‌افزار که در سیستم‌عامل‌های ویندوز، مکینتاش و لینوکس اجرا می‌شود از بیشتر قالب‌های ویدئویی رایج پشتیبانی کرده و صدا و ویدئو را در کیفیت اِچ‌دی ارائه می‌کند. بنابراین با این برنامه می‌توانید ویدئوهای برخط(آنلاین) را به آسانیِ تماشای یک برنامه‌ی تلویزیونی و با همان کیفیت مشاهده نمایید. میرو نرم‌افزاری متن‌باز و رایگان است که تحت پروانه عمومی GPL منتشر شده است.
www.getmiro.com

----------


## nice boy

++Notepad
  ت‌پد‌پلاس‌پلاس یک نرم‌افزار متن‌باز جهت ویرایش متن و کد منبع در سیستم‌عامل ویندوز می‌باشد. پروژه نُت‌پد‌پلاس‌پلاس در وب‌گاه SourceForge.net میزبانی می‌شود.
  این نرم افزار برجسته‌سازی قوانین گرامری ۴۸ زبان برنامه‌نویسی، اسکریپتی و ابرمتنی را مورد پشتیبانی قرار می‌دهد
notepad-plus.sourceforge.net

----------


## nice boy

*InfraRecorder*
نرم افزاری مشابه Nero جهت کپی نمودن CD  و DVD می باشد
هر چند این نرم افزار تمام قابلیت های نرم افزارهای تجاری مشابه را ندارد ولی بسیاری از این قابلیت ها را پشتیبانی می کند 
با توجه به رایگان و اپن سورس بودن می تواند یک جایگزین مناسب برای نرم افزارهایی مانند Nero باشد
http://sourceforge.net/projects/infr...0.exe/download

http://infrarecorder.org/?page_id=5

یک مزیت دیگر این نرم افزار پشتیبانی از چندین زبان مختلف از جمله فارسی می باشد
http://infrarecorder.org/translation...php?lang=farsi

----------


## hadiaj168

نرم افزار جعبه لایتنر برای موبایل و کامپیوتر *pauker*
(برای دانلود از Opera Turbo و یا  هر میانبر دیگه ای که بلدین استفاده کنید)
 
این نرم افزار در دو نسخه موبایل و کامپیوتر طراحی شده که می توانند با هم  در ارتباط باشند 

اطلاعات بیشتر
فلش کارتهای رایگان

----------


## nice boy

این هم یک سایت فوق العاده ایرانی که تعداد زیادی از نرم افزارهای اپن سورس رو معرفی کرده.
حتما از این سایت دیدن کنید و ازش لذت ببرید.
http://opencd.ir/app.opencd.main

----------


## morrning

نرم افزار مدیریت دانلود رایگان ORBIT

WWW.ORBITDOWNLOADER.COM

----------


## hadiaj168

دوست عزیز جناب morrning
نمی خوام ارزش پست شما رو پایین بیارم ولی جهت اطلاع دوستان:
من تقریبا 4-5 ماهی با اربیت کار کردم موارد زیر رو مشاهده کردم :

orbit رایگانه ولی اپن سورس نیست.
تنضیمات قطع اتصال یا خاموش شدن سیستم رو ذخیره نمیکنه.
*از همه مهمتر* در صورت تکرار قطع و وصل اتصال بین دانلود فایل خراب میشه.

به دلایل فوق به FreeDownloadManager کردم.

----------


## shahmohammadi

سلام.
اين هم يك سايت با تعداد زيادي برنامه رايگان. (نه اوپن سورس)
برنامه هاش هم در دسته هايي مثل ابزار هاي برنامه نويسي، اندرويد، ويندوز، و... دسته بندي شدند.
http://www.ilovefreesoftware.com

----------

